
Ask HN: What was the first computer in your country? - mapmeld
I have been reading books about ENIAC and Turing, and started to wonder about other countries&#x27; first computers (either manufactured or imported). I found a couple of articles about Soviet computing. By searching a few countries&#x27; names I found some English-language articles but I can&#x27;t really verify them.<p>Is there a recorded first computer in your country?
======
mm-typer
In Mongolia I found this article
[http://ubpost.mongolnews.mn/?p=6614](http://ubpost.mongolnews.mn/?p=6614)

